# MEME



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2012)

Recently I got banned for posting meme.  Here is what I think.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 25, 2012)

lmfao, triple facepalm ftfw!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 25, 2012)

It's nice to see you! 

LMAO!!!!  Love the memes!


----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL  Welcome back.....:heart:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Recently I got banned for posting meme.



Diz-actly. Yeah, while you were away, there was quite a bit of discussion of the situation, the rules, the enforcement of the rules, the length of your vacation,and so on. I kind of like what you've done here with this meme thing. Can I repost these all over the Interwebz, or are you hogging the exclusive copyright to these piccies???


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Schwettylens gives full copyrights to Derrel with no restriction of use of the artwork above._


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel free to make your own too.  I need more than 4 memes.  Dont want to get banned again.  You know how hard it is to make three 2.5 yos do facepalm?????


----------



## unpopular (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is some really interesting information about the legal aspects of memes. I hope that you all have a the chance to check it out.

Legalforum.com - Internet Memes and Free Speech


----------



## CCericola (Jul 25, 2012)

Love these!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 25, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Here is some really interesting information about the legal aspects of memes I hope that you all have a the chance to check it out.
> 
> Legalforum.com - Internet Memes and Free Speech



Damn you.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 25, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



Be careful...If you give Derrel the full copyright then you are going to get banned again for posting photos you don't have the copyright to.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love it! Glad to have you back, Robin!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome! So glad you are back!!!!!


----------



## IByte (Jul 25, 2012)

(Standing up and clapping). Welcome back Schwetty, we all missed ya.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 25, 2012)

so now that you're back schwet, can I poke fun at you now?  I reserved the urge while you were away, mostly.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> so now that you're back schwet, can I poke fun at you now?  I reserved the urge while you were away, mostly.



You can make a MEME making fun of me.  We all know who I am making fun of.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 25, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > so now that you're back schwet, can I poke fun at you now?  I reserved the urge while you were away, mostly.
> ...




Too much work, I have a better idea, brb.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rapher-spotted-goat-man-utah-mountains-2.html


:-D


----------



## unpopular (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> View attachment 14872



I am suing you!  I have not given you the release yet!  Only Derrel!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 25, 2012)

Uhm. You can have my a350 and my 20 year old volvo. Maybe some dirty socks.


----------



## Dao (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Uhm. You can have my a350 and my 20 year old volvo. Maybe some dirty socks.



Do you mean the dirty socks is inside your volvo?  If not I assume it is inside your A350?  Your camera sensor must be very dirty.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 26, 2012)

made this, someone caption it.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2012)

Dao said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm. You can have my a350 and my 20 year old volvo. Maybe some dirty socks.
> ...



Sometimes they just get stuck in there. dunno how.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 26, 2012)

Triple faceplam......just too awesome.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

What is meme?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

slackercruster said:
			
		

> What is meme?



Google it


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Here is some really interesting information about the legal aspects of memes. I hope that you all have a the chance to check it out.
> 
> Legalforum.com - Internet Memes and Free Speech



-_- got me. lol


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Recently I got banned for posting meme.  Here is what I think.



If you think that posting memes is the reason you were given a temporary ban....then it may not be long until you get another one.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> If you think that posting memes is the reason you were given a temporary ban....then it may not be long until you get another one.



Not if he continues to make his own memes. It would be pretty tough to pin a ban on someone for posting images of his own kids with text underneath them, IMO. That's kind of the point of the thread, no?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I got banned for posting meme.  Here is what I think.
> ...



Are you implying that the new rule is:  Post a meme... get banned?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I got banned for posting meme.  Here is what I think.
> ...



If you are going to discuss this publicly with Schwetty in an open thread, then I feel I have the right to comment.

I've looked through the thread in which Schwetty was given a temporary ban, and I see only lighthearted posts and then two posts with photos. He challenged a mod in a fairly friendly and playful way, but that hardly seems ban-worthy. Besides the memes, I just don't see anything that merits a suspension. If there is something else he did which warranted a temporary ban, I'd like to know what it is. I think we all would like to know, not just out of curiosity, but so we can avoid making the same mistake.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is NOT a meme... it is a picture of my cat.. with text added! I own the cat, I took the photo, with a camera and lens that I own! I have never given anyone else full copyright to this image, I own it totally!

So is this ok to post? Just trying to find out the NEW old rules!!




*

(P.S. I do give all TPF members permission to copy this and use it as is, with no modifications!   (for non-profit use only!) *


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> This is NOT a meme... it is a picture of my cat.. with text added! I own the cat, I took the photo, with a camera and lens that I own! I have never given anyone else full copyright to this image, I own it totally!
> 
> So is this ok to post? Just trying to find out the NEW old rules!!
> 
> ...



I am selling this for money.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better not.. I will cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! And then I will sic my cat on you!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...





> * Should you disagree with a staff member's decision regarding one of your posts, please contact that staffer, or the site owner, privately. Publicly challenging a staff member may result in banning, regardless of who is deemed right. For example: a moderator closes your thread. Opening a new thread on the same topic or to insult or challenge the moderator may lead to your being banned.



FYI, I'm only doing this in pubic, to help clear up any misconceptions about why it happened in the first place.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> *
> (P.S. I do give all TPF members permission to copy this and use it as is, with no modifications!   (for non-profit use only!) *




So many violations...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

naughty naughty!   (damn bunch of outlaws we have here.. they should all be hung!)


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...


And it's already been explained as such, so you shouldn't even have to.

Hey, fellow forum members/rules lawyers: When a mod or admin on a forum says "stop", you stop. It's that simple.

You don't do it again and say, "gee, I guess this one is against the rules too, eh?"  If you want to challenge a rule or their authority, you PM them or another mod or admin about the situation.  You don't offer yourself up as a drama-queen wanna-be martyr with a public challenge, unless you want to actually be sacrificed and are prepared for it.

It doesn't really get any simpler than that.

The public whine-fest and faux-confusion and concern over what's allowed and what's not regarding this issue is getting downright childish.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > * Should you disagree with a staff member's decision regarding one of your posts, please contact that staffer, or the site owner, privately. Publicly challenging a staff member may result in banning, regardless of who is deemed right. For example: a moderator closes your thread. Opening a new thread on the same topic or to insult or challenge the moderator may lead to your being banned.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm only doing this in pubic, to help clear up any misconceptions about why it happened in the first place.



Thank you for helping to clarify things. It's clear to me, now.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Jaemie said:
> ...



Its childish b/c the rule is childish.  People in general do not accept rules easily when it is obvious to the majority of the population that it is a stupid rule.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

Buckster said:


> And it's already been explained as such, so you shouldn't even have to.
> 
> Hey, fellow forum members/rules lawyers: When a mod or admin on a forum says "stop", you stop. It's that simple.
> 
> ...



Perhaps so. But some of us are denser than others and need things spelled out, sometimes. The matter really wasn't clear to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Mike,

There was no back-story.  I was on a vacation before I got banned so I have not posted for a while.  I think I got banned for challenging Keith.  I just thought he overreacted modifying my thread post of Titanic movie scene into a link.  Why was it a problem?  I wouldn't have challenged him if he hadn't modified my thread.  Everything was good.  I was joking around with Tyler and other people.  My joke was funny... then he replaced the snapshot from the movie with a LINK (totally ruined the joke).  There was no argument on the thread and everything was peaceful.  None of other moderators would have done this except KMH.  He should have spent his time in the HDR forum and give some people temporary ban there.  Seriously... please..  if I do get banned again.  Make it PERMANENT.  

There was no misconceptions... what you saw on Tyler's thread is what happened.  NO PRIVATE PMs, NO OTHER ARGUMENT FROM OTHER THREAD!





Big Mike said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> He should have spent his time in the HDR forum and give some people temporary ban there



Yes, if ever there was discipline-worthy crap being slung it was happening there. Geez...


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...


Doesn't matter one bit.  You're in a private forum, so you play by their rules.  If you don't like their rules, you're free to leave for a forum where the rules agree with you.  If you can't find one, you're free to start your own.

It's the same for EVERY forum on the internet, in case this is your first forum experience.

When we're in YOUR house, we'll play by YOUR rules.  If we don't like it, we're free to leave.  That's how it works.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

People lets all calm down a little. 

There is NO nor ever was there (at least in my time) an "anit-meme" rule. 

We do have a rule which says you cannot embed photos into the forum or upload them to the sites gallery if they are not your own works (or works that you do not own copyright/distribution rights over). This rule is one we typically enforce as a means to both prevent people claiming others photos as their own works (or to present the idea that they are) and to also protect the rights over those who do own the original copyright of media on the internet. 

It is a rule that we typically don't enforce to the letter, instead we take the harder route (it is harder as there are far more judgement calls) to attempt to work between a harsh enforcement and a lighter touch in allowing photos to be embedded. Typically a clear meme photo or something from ICANHAZCHEEZEBURGER is not going to be changed to a link. 

There are times when there will be disagreements and also ones when newer moderators take a little time to settle into the spirit of the rules that we've got outlined. Being childish and calling out or challenging the moderators/admin on this (or any other rule); is, however, going to result in trouble. As always I encourage people to resolve differences in private. Use the PM system to talk frankly to the mod in question, or if you don't feel comfortable with that talk to another mod or raise the issue with the admin direct. You can also file a report on the post, which will flag it up for all the mods and admin team to see and read and act upon (I would, however, urge members to remember that moderation of the site is voluntary and that replies might take a few days to get fully cleared as we all appear here and there and discuss over a longer period).


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2012)

So... you can only post memes that you have made yourself, or have express permission from the copyright owner to post, per forum rules correct?  Or have I misunderstood?  And thats not just for memes, but for any picture you directly post here?


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

Pixmedic - the letter of the rules is that you may only post images as an embedded photo (as opposed to a direct link) in the site which you own the copyright of or are allowed to distribute by the copyright holder (which in most cases means photos that you, yourself, have taken).

We allow a level of leniency with that rule when the images posted are clearly stated not to be the posters own work and might be of meme or commonly used photo nature. It's a hazy line rather than a firm one. We do want to allow members to have their fun on the site, but we also aim to protect the honesty of the site as well and part of that is protecting the copyright of all media creators not just those who are members of the forums  -- whilst also allowing to educate members as to the nature of copyright itself. 

It is the harder path that we take by allowing common use meme images to be posted on the site, and its something that is a perk not a rules written right for members who agree to use this site (ergo we do expect members to not abuse it).


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 26, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> People lets all calm down a little.
> 
> There is NO nor ever was there (at least in my time) an "anit-meme" rule.
> 
> ...



This is where I have the problem with the rule. If you simply state this isn't mine and link credit to whoever the original owner may be. No
Harm. In fact I allow edits on my photos but does that mean I allow other people to post them
On the forum? Yes I do. 

Technically if we want to get down to the nitty gritty it isnt allowed for people to post edits of my photo directly into the thread. Instead they should link to it for OP or whoever the image owner is, Correct?

Please any admin chime in I'd like to see and head your thoughts.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2012)

I appreciate the clarification. For a minute, It just sounded like there was some different rule  for memes. I get it though.  Thanks.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 26, 2012)

We need to make a thread where people put pictures that other people can freely caption and put in other threads! TPF Memes!

-Ken Turner


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 26, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> View attachment 14889made this, someone caption it.



Sorry Joshua, but I think you're going to be banned for that. You don't own the rights to the picture of that hat, and you don't own rights to the photo forum logo. MODS! CAN WE GET A BAN OVER HERE!?!





I'm joking. For those who can't read sarcasm.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> This is where I have the problem with the rule. If you simply state this isn't mine and link credit to whoever the original owner may be. No
> Harm. In fact I allow edits on my photos but does that mean I allow other people to post them
> On the forum? Yes I do.
> 
> ...




The use of the "allow others to edit my photos" also enables those people who choose to edit those photos the ability to display their alterations in the forum as an embedded photo - typically within the same thread as well the original photo was posted. This is a practical approach to retaining as much direct visual information on the forums as we can.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> I'm joking. For those who can't read sarcasm.



I can't read sarcasm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> There is a clear difference between law and politics. Law concerns itself with HOW IT  IS, politics concerns itself with HOW IT SHOULD BE. People would do good in separating those two terms in this thread.
> 
> Schwetty's punishment is a matter of law. The rules clearly states what is allowed and what isn't. He broke those rules, and the mods acted according to current "legislation". Debating whether his punishment was just, is nonsense. The rules are clear.
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Recently I got banned for posting meme.  Here is what I think.



I nominated the above photo for the TPF Photo of The Month, for July, 2012. Here is the July photo of the month thread. I hope you will all go to the thread and VOTE FOR this meme entry!http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-july-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Compaq (Jul 26, 2012)

If this meme wins, it's an affront to the other nominees. Don't get me wrong, it's hilarious as hell, and I get the political message, but it does not belong in the photo of the month, *in my humble opinion. *


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Compaq said:


> If this meme wins, it's an affront to the other nominees. Don't get me wrong, it's hilarious as hell, and I get the political message, but it does not belong in the photo of the month, *in my humble opinion. *




Compaq, do you know how hard it is to make THREE 2 year olds to slap their face all at the same time?  It is almost as HARD as shooting those long shutter stars by invisible!  I demand more RESPECT bro!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL, valid points  How do I know this isn't just photoshopped, though


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 26, 2012)

So really, the use of emoticons, such as this: http://forums.unitedoperations.net/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif
is also against forum rules since I don't have the copyright or the explicit permission from its' creator EVEN THOUGH it may be considered fair use.  I would also assume that the direct embedding of YOUTUBE videos would also be against forum rules for the same reasons even thought the forum automatically FORCES the embedded video from any youtube link posted.  Glad there is no ambiguity.  http://www.utteraccess.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/sarcasm.gif


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

I now have an image in my mind of Schwetty holding a camera in one hand and hitting his head with a free hand over and over again as he tries to get his kids to copy for the shot


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cuz Schwetty can't photoshop worth a damn! Right, Robin?


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> So really, the use of emoticons, such as this: http://forums.unitedoperations.net/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif
> is also against forum rules since I don't have the copyright or the explicit permission from its' creator EVEN THOUGH it may be considered fair use.  I would also assume that the direct embedding of YOUTUBE videos would also be against forum rules for the same reasons even thought the forum automatically FORCES the embedded video from any youtube link posted.  Glad there is no ambiguity.  http://www.utteraccess.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/sarcasm.gif



Please re-read the following two posts:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/292768-meme-4.html#post2661294
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/292768-meme-4.html#post2661392
*those are direct post links, they show the same thread, but give them a second and they should auto link to the explanation posts in a moment)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

I love me some buddy christ.  he used to be my avatar on my old site for quite a while.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> So really, the use of emoticons, such as this: http://forums.unitedoperations.net/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif
> is also against forum rules since I don't have the copyright or the explicit permission from its' creator EVEN THOUGH it may be considered fair use.  I would also assume that the direct embedding of YOUTUBE videos would also be against forum rules for the same reasons even thought the forum automatically FORCES the embedded video from any youtube link posted.  Glad there is no ambiguity.  http://www.utteraccess.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/sarcasm.gif



Pwnzored


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 26, 2012)

I read both of those posts but there are dependencies between what you stated and the actual action that was taken.  To quote you in BOTH posts "We allow a level of leniency with that rule when the images posted are  clearly stated not to be the posters own work and might be of meme or  commonly used photo nature" and "Typically a clear meme photo or something from ICANHAZCHEEZEBURGER is not going to be changed to a link".

The posted MEME's where VERY clearly MEME photos which were changed to links and ultimately led to the banning of a member.  Sure the "reason" they were banned may have been public disagreement but had the rules remained consistent, the embedded photo wouldn't have been removed and nothing else would have happened.  I'm just saying if there are going to be rules such as those, they should make sense and be consistent.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > If this meme wins, it's an affront to the other nominees. Don't get me wrong, it's hilarious as hell, and I get the political message, but it does not belong in the photo of the month, *in my humble opinion. *
> ...



On the top of that, the chance of you having triplets is 1:8000.  That means this shot is almost impossible!


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> The posted MEME's where VERY clearly MEME photos which were changed to links and ultimately led to the banning of a member.  Sure the "reason" they were banned may have been public disagreement but had the rules remained consistent, the embedded photo wouldn't have been removed and nothing else would have happened.  I'm just saying if there are going to be rules such as those, they should make sense and be consistent.





As I stated the choice of what counts and what does not generally comes down to the individual moderator/admin who mods a thread. As such there are always going to be minor cases where one mod might take a more strict or lax action as compared to what others might have. This is simply a case where one mod chose a stricter action. 
We have discussed this behind the scenes, and typically we do respond to situations and adjust our practice when its clear that we've made a choice that the membership is unhappy with. Sometimes we are able to adjust or simply reaffirm our own working practice; other times we will be unable to. This is one case where we were able to re-address this situation and the policy is still very much as I've stated.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Overread said:


> I now have an image in my mind of Schwetty holding a camera in one hand and hitting his head with a free hand over and over again as he tries to get his kids to copy for the shot



Pretty much... I also said "OH NO!" everytime I do a facepalm.  Now they like to say that phrase.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

The pretty much annoying thing of all of this is that people keep focusing on the memes instead of the challenging the moderators decision publicly versus privately.  Can anyone not read or what.  I see mountains being made of molehills, subjects matters being created, invented, or twisted for arguments sake.  

It has nothing to do with the damn pictures, but the attitude and challenging nature of a decision made that was not a favored one.  Bottom line.

If you don't like someones decision, discuss it privately, or let it go, or leave.  Really simple.

/rant


----------



## snowbear (Jul 26, 2012)

I generally avoid the drama but welcome back from your time-out, Schwetty.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Ernicus.. yes I challenged the moderator.  We all know that is why I got banned.  I wouldnt have challenged him if he hadn't edited my post.  The cause is still because of posting a MEME.  7 day ban is pretty harsh too.  I did not use disrespectful words.  I was just trying to make a point.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> The pretty much annoying thing of all of this is that people keep focusing on the memes instead of the challenging the moderators decision publicly versus privately.  Can anyone not read or what.  I see mountains being made of molehills, subjects matters being created, invented, or twisted for arguments sake.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the damn pictures, but the attitude and challenging nature of a decision made that was not a favored one.  Bottom line.
> 
> ...



IMO, the only reason that the members can't publicly disagree with a mod is because the creator of the forum rules does not want room for negotiation, or any type of respectful dissent regardless of the subject matter. 

Do you know what that sounds like on paper? An autocratic dictatorship.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Ernicus.. yes I challenged the moderator.  We all know that is why I got banned.  I wouldnt have challenged him if he hadn't edited my post.  The cause is still because of posting a MEME.



No, it just happened to be a decision you decided to challenge, openly...which is bascially saying "F you and your decisions...I'll do what I want...and shove it in your face".  Even if it was done sarcastically or humorously.

For example,

Had he edited some other post and you reacted the same, then the cause would still be you openly challenging a decision you didn't like, not the link or whatever it was that was edited.

This mis placed focus is what makes things like this spiral.

I've stayed out of it mostly because I think the entire thing is dumb, so that's about all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason is, or at least should be, to not create countless of dumb posts and stupid thread spawns as this one has done.  Maybe I see it differently having run my own forum, who knows?  It's not about dictatorship, tyranny, or anything of that nature, it's about not creating a mess of the forums over something as simple as a disagreement or bad call.  Right, wrong, or indifferent, disagreements should be handled in private.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Good thing that the spawning of this thread being "stupid" is just an opinion. 

I for one find it to be funny.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Good thing that the spawning of this thread being "stupid" is just an opinion.
> 
> I for one find it to be funny.



It was funny at first, lol.  To me now it's just stupid as it's still being dragged on and others are actually getting upset over it.  Actually, that last part is still funny.  lol.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the internet - its not a democracy  

Honestly though the primary reason we don't allow open challenging is because it general spirals out of control very quickly. Quick and harsh words can be said and before you know it a minor problem between two people suddenly involves half the forum, with everyone pitching in with their viewpoint, a few trolling the thread and someone posting random musical songs now and again. In short it makes it very hard to almost impossible to actually resolve the issue. 

That is why for any disagreement (member to member or member to mod/admin) we greatly encourage the use of the PM system to privately sort out differences. As I've said if a member has a problem you can report it, talk to the Admin and, final last ditch we have the support and feedback section if you feel that we've a policy/problem that needs a wider audience and isn't just a private affair.

Honestly remember mods are not bad guys; we are just regular forum members who try to keep the site community running smooth. Every now and again there is a hiccup and sometimes we have to take a harsh line with people who step out of line. We really do try to keep any form of punishment or such to the bare minimum, but we are not afraid to use them when needed.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 26, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ernicus said:
> ...



If they don't want a mess of the forum then don't make bad calls. People will more likely follow a stupid rule if the moderator is consistent. It's honestly not that hard to not screw up with forum moderating. It's not like we're discussing foreign policy or gay marriage here. If someone disobeys the rules, there needs to be consequences. If said rules are only enforced half of the time, then the rule is bull**** to begin with.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

To help explain my opinion of "stupid" and "annoying".  This very threads creation has helped confuse people and spawn more chit.  Look at the first thing typed...."Recently I got banned for posting meme".

That is not true and is what leads to confusion and arguing, posting things that aren't true.​


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> If they don't want a mess of the forum then don't make bad calls.



I'm not going to get involved in whether or not I agree with the call made, it's irrelevant and it's not my forum, my moderator, or my place.  

However I will say this, you can't just make a statement like that and expect it to hold any water.  Humans will make bad calls in any situation.  It's guaranteed.  When it does happen, that's when I, and most forum admins and moderators, believe the discussion of such a thing should be handled in private, for reasons already stated many times so I won't regurgitate it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Welcome to the internet - its not a democracy



Might want to get together with BigMike on that one, he seems to have a different understanding. Refer to the last paragraph.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


You and some of the others who share your opinions on this should start a forum and show everyone how it should be done right.  Once the authority at TPF sees how easily you pull that off, they're sure to change.  By then, of course, you'll have the mostest, bestest forum on the intertubes, and that will not only be awesome, it'll be profitable to you for sure!

Be sure to post a link to the new awesome forum you crank up!  I can hardly wait to see true democracy, never a "bad call" and 100% consistency at all times.  It's gonna be awesome!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

The only reason I am really even commenting now with all of this is for this reason.  

Regardless of any of the bullchit that goes on, I love this site.  It has done more for me in the past few months that I could ever repay.  It is a great place to learn, share, and F off all at the same time.  Things go wrong, it happens, things go right, it happens.  I don't like to see people bash something or someone that has personally helped me in any way.  

People need to refocus in my opinion.  The problem is not with the site.  The problem is not with the moderators.  The problem is not with the admins.  To me, and I will always see it this way, the problem is with a member thinking he is above the site.

No forum on any planet will go under because of one person.

I love this place, always will, and Schwetty is a cool guy, I like him and his work.  But I won't lose a second sleep should he never appear here again. Nor take up arms against the place because they smacked the back of the hand of  a person who has pushed the line a few times and finally got called on it.

Call me what you will, think of me how you want...I am me.  That's how I feel.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I can't read sarcasm.



Glasses could help! (y)

-Ken Turner


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 26, 2012)

Overread said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > The posted MEME's where VERY clearly MEME photos which were changed to links and ultimately led to the banning of a member.  Sure the "reason" they were banned may have been public disagreement but had the rules remained consistent, the embedded photo wouldn't have been removed and nothing else would have happened.  I'm just saying if there are going to be rules such as those, they should make sense and be consistent.
> ...



So in other words, I have no way of knowing whether or not I'm breaking that _rule_ in advance.  By definition that is not a rule.  Rules are not opinion based.  This is comparable to one police officer enforcing a 35mph limit on the same road as a different officer enforcing 55mph because they both have different opinions on what is 'too fast' or 'speeding'.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it time for another "kum ba yah" before this thread gets locked too?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

Shouldn't be long now, IMO it has run its course.  lol


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 26, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be long now, IMO it has run its course.  lol



Amen to that...For realz yo


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buckster said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



I agree entirely.  However, that doesn't change the fact it is a stupid rule.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Wonderful.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 26, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> I agree entirely.  However, that doesn't change the fact it is a stupid rule.



law vs politics, dude.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 26, 2012)

First of all it is not a law.  Countries, states and cities make laws.

Internet forums make rules.  And people with power like to flex it.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

My challenge toward KMH wasnt even bad.  WTH?  I can't argue with a mod now?  It wasnt even an argument.  I was making a point.  Next thing i know I got 2 PMs from him and banned 7 days.  I cant even reply to his PM.  Why dont you think about that for a minute Ernicus if you were in my position.

Me and Kmh butts head all the time since I joined this forum.  He just happened recently being promoted to a moderator... and yes.. dont tell me I was being treated fairly.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> My challenge toward KMH wasnt even bad.  WTH?  I can't argue with a mod now?  It wasnt even an argument.  I was making a point.  Next thing i know I got 2 PMs from him and banned 7 days.  I cant even reply to his PM.  Why dont you think about that for a minute Ernicus if you were in my position.
> 
> Me and Kmh butts head all the time since I joined this forum.  He just happened recently being promoted to a moderator... and yes.. dont tell me I wasnt being treated fairly.



Honestly, if I were in your position I would take it as a learning tool not to openly disrespect people who give their free time to help moderate a forum.  I have been in you shoes and was banned from a forum before I finally got fed up and made my own which I ran for 5 years.  So I'm not speaking totally out of my azz here.  Just trying to be a voice of reason and bring it all back into proper perspective.  

Just as you are laying your blame on the meme's, you are laying blame on kmh.  He does not have sole right to ban.  It is a decision process made amongst the whole.  Well, 99% of the time, that part I am just assuming.

However I'm kinda done with this whole ordeal and I hope you aren't too butthurt about me stating my thoughts on it, like I said before...you're a cool dude and I have no issues with you, not that it really matters...lol, just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Learning tool?  Come on man.  I wasnt disrespectful on the thread where I got banned.   Maybe this thread is a little disrespectful.  That is because I had 7 days to really think about what I wanted to say.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

7 days and this is all you came up with.  Tsk tsk.  

although I do love your pictures.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it a mountain yet, your molehill?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 26, 2012)

I just want accurate perspective and peace.  I think I'm coming off as picking sides here unintentionally.  So I'm back to fun stupid goofy ernicus for the remainder of this thread.

I love this site.  Drama begone and lets go look at blown up flower parts.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Is it a mountain yet, your molehill?



Lol sandwich


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 27, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> View attachment 14976


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14976
> ...



But I thought... You liked the bobs!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 27, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> But I thought... You liked the bobs!



Yes, very much. But in snack size!  :blushing:


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 27, 2012)

You jsut can't handle my manoobs!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> My challenge toward KMH wasnt even bad.  WTH?  I can't argue with a mod now?  It wasnt even an argument.  I was making a point.  Next thing i know I got 2 PMs from him and banned 7 days.  I cant even reply to his PM.  Why dont you think about that for a minute Ernicus if you were in my position.
> 
> Me and Kmh butts head all the time since I joined this forum.  He just happened recently being promoted to a moderator... and yes.. dont tell me I was being treated fairly.



This was sorta my issue with the whole thing, and partly because I would have TOTALLY done the same thing, and figured with any member who has any amount of time here that it would have been taken as it was intended... a rib.  Yes, a bit of a challenge, but a friendly one.  Would I have expected you to get away with it twice?  No.  Would I have expected you to get away with it without a more stern warning than the first one?  No.  But would I have expected you to get banned???  NEVER.  Some new guy off the street with 100 posts?  Sure.  3 day ban to make a point.  You?  Never.

And this is kinda my problem.

Members here often lament about the quality of our contributors... all the old-school people have gone.  All "the real talent".  I can't really say if the new "old schoolers" are as good as the old ones were, but it seems that some folks should (perhaps quietly) be given a bit more leniency than others... or they'll leave.  As schwetty said "ban me permanently next time".  That says something.  It means that a reasonably popular member here has already committed himself to being gone should it occur again.

Well, whatever... it's all silly drama on both sides, but that's how I feel about it.

Welcome back, Schwetty.  I have some new wedding pictures I need you to shred for me when you have a moment.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread is as overdone as some of the HDR photos popping up lately...


----------

